# Behold the RG9147NTG! (56k: Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate)



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

So first we start with the sanded down body of the old RG7XMAS. This thing's been lying around for far too long.






Could use a once over with the 400 grit imo.





Much better!















Some good old fashioned American enginuity 





Wiped down and hung up. 















Toss a couple coats of grey primer on there.





Spot sanding between recoating to catch any of the fuzzies..





Now I really liked the textured thing the RG7XMAS had going on, so I wanted to do that again. But this time with some color. My favorite color. Green. 
I call it Ninja Turtle Green. 





After about a week of drying i start nabbling at the tape





Easy does it..





the PU cavities..










There we go!





And in different lighting:











Well, isn't this convenient? A package from cousin Matt.





Microtech Urbanfly anyone? No?





*open*





What else should we expect from HG510? 





A HA! Just as I suspected! 











Now about that 1527 neck hangin out around here..





Yes.. That should do nicely!





Gonna need some of these.





1.. 2.. 





..2..





Guess I can mail this back to Chris.. >_>





Starting to feel like a guitar!





For those of you who haven't figured it out, 7620+1527=9147





Gratuitous headstock shot 





Time for hardware! This is gonna be way too much work for only me..





I'd better call my assistant over.





Now, what should we do with this Assistant?





"You know damn well what to do with that, Ryan." 





Good work. *pets*





Gonna have to tape down that little green coil end though..





1st rule of guitar parts.. Always keep a spare. 





This should do nicely in the neck position.





Assistant does a good job putting foamies on for me. 





Now about that coil ending..





*retapz0rz*





Nice!





Sleepin' on the job eh!? 





Oh well, you did your part i guess. 





And left me this!  





But i have mad skills so it's okay.





Not diggin these dome tops though.





And damnit! I forgot the cavity grounds!





That's better.





While we're making changes, these should match the tuning pegs nicely.





Sweet.





They dont call me Dr Claw for nothin..





Can't have a sweet 7 without one of these.. well, you could but. 





Really starting to look like a guitar now!





And again, the plot thickens. _But thanks to an ancient post by Darren, it was a piece of cake. Take a bow Darren, and everyone rep him for contributing to ss.org's wealth of 7-string knowledge._ 





I learned my lesson about taking pics while soldering.  Havne't done it since.





Case closed.





Little hardwarez.





Lets clean up that wood a little.










Mmm mm mmm 





Yes, look! Not 9-42s.  This one's going into A tuning.





Finally! After 5 hours of putting it together and setup!





Time for high res pr0n!

Family shots










Mmm 










Different lighting





One of my fav shots





...








..


And of course..








Time to unleash the fury.


----------



## Battousai (Feb 24, 2008)

Hai Fatto un bell Lavoro! che bella sta gitarra! 
Buon lavoro!

goin with the italian here..


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

That looks fuckin' great!


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweet....hows it sound with the lundgren? That texture is kick ass


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sexy-time explosion!  That came out awesome dude! <3


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, dude. You are -

1) Extremely meticulous (like me)
2) Very neat and orderly (like... uhm, me!)
3) Do great work!

That looks fan-fuckin-tastic! 


Observations/thoughts -

I notices the neck pickup polepieces changes midway through.  You swap 'em?
What's the sound like?
Gonna T-No it?
I like to put heat shrink tubing on my trem springs, and foam out the cavity (using foam air conditioner/window insulation - Home Depot). Keeps those spring noises down to nuthin'. Same for behind the nut. Also looks uber-badass.
Finish looks incredible.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks great !! 

Besides... you have a very clean house


----------



## arnoroth661 (Feb 24, 2008)

You're dog(cat?) scared the hell out of me!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude, that's sick! Well done.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, that turned out awesome


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy fuck!!  

That is SO damn hawt!!


----------



## tie my rope (Feb 24, 2008)

tats looverly, must resist ibanez GAS.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 24, 2008)

Is that basswood? I'm really liking the look of it natural...

Awesome job, dude!


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 24, 2008)

ryan makes epic picstories!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuckin a.........that color and texture is beautiful!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 24, 2008)

Yo Matt that Lundgren looks strikingly familiar to me  Anyways that thing is fucking sick Ryan


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks gangster! 

However initially I was like wow Ryan got another Japan only guitar - especially since I had never herd of the 9147


----------



## shredder777 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome finish, Lundgren ftw


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 24, 2008)

btw I showed my coworker a picture of your cat and she's scared now


----------



## yevetz (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Zand3 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, that catdog would make me shit my pants if i woke up on my couch and it was staring me in the face with that demon stare


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

that guitar looks like it'll beat you up if you strum on it 

badass.


----------



## IM04 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats really cool. How'd you get the textured finish?


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

Fucking amazing looking.


----------



## Hellraizer (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats badass dude, great work.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 24, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yo Matt that Lundgren looks strikingly familiar to me  Anyways that thing is fucking sick Ryan



 Yeah man, I was going to hang onto it for a potential extra 7 project but Ryan needed it and he's my homey. <3 Same price I paid for it.  He's been jealous of my Carvin and wanted to experience some M7 goodness so I shared the wealth!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 24, 2008)

aww my post got ate in the roll back 

looks nice man, just think the grey looked better than the green, but still cooler than the regular finishes  the lundgren goes with it too


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Mina, (the catdog?), is a Sphynx. It's a breed of cat that's hairless. Even though she may look evil or mean, she's the sweetest most playful animal on the planet. Shannon can back me up on Sphynx temperment. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Wow, dude. You are -
> 
> 1) Extremely meticulous (like me)
> 2) Very neat and orderly (like... uhm, me!)
> ...


Sharp eye Boober! I thought no one noticed lol. I changed out the pole pieces to match the motif going ;D I'll definitely foam the headstock and springs before I go to record anything with it. And thx  <3


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks you for the images. It's sweet shit, son.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks really fucking good man. I like the texture on the geetar. How's the lundgren sound?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 24, 2008)

Kotex said:


> How's the lundgren sound?



WIN! Good job Ryan, looks f*ckin' great!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Feb 24, 2008)

nice


----------



## klutvott (Feb 24, 2008)

That looks awesome! I'm also wondering how you do that texture thing. I think i want something like that on my 7421xl.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 24, 2008)

That guitar must sound massive.

I want that black SG


----------



## Kotex (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2008)

its green, requires no clear, and is rustoleum and not krylon 
there i just replaced like 8 back and forth posts between ryan and i 

and i totally forgot to mention
kitteh?...


----------



## Lee (Feb 24, 2008)

My post was eated by the rollback  

Like I said before, that thing is absolutely bitchin', and of course, no Ryan guitar post would be complete without the leopard chair shot.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesomeness! 

BTW, I'm sure it's been asked before, but what kind of guitar is the one behind this project, with the blank fretboard?


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

i get the feeling ryan likes ibby's 

you need an LP, dude!!!


----------



## Who Then Now (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi 

Ryan I have tow questions for you:

1) Where did you get this Ibanez stickers ?

2)Have you got pics of the black ibby 7's behind the new (very cool) guitar on the familly pics ?

Thank you


----------



## Leec (Feb 24, 2008)

That's one of the best picstories I've seen here ever. The guitar is schweet as! And your Ibby collection is


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 24, 2008)

That thing looks freaking sick


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 24, 2008)

oh wow, i bet that M7 sounds fucking amazing through that powerball!
awesome job ryan.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

SHREDTOKILL said:


> oh wow, i bet that M7 sounds fucking amazing through that powerball!
> awesome job ryan.



Dude it really does sound killer. It has a very tight lower mid sound that's just 



Who Then Now said:


> Hi
> 
> Ryan I have tow questions for you:
> 
> ...



It's not an Ibanez sticker or decal, its an actual Ibanez 1527 neck. ;D
I have a couple pics of the other two. Read further down.




bostjan said:


> Awesomeness!
> 
> BTW, I'm sure it's been asked before, but what kind of guitar is the one behind this project, with the blank fretboard?



It's an RG2127XTKF






And the one behind that is a UV777PBK with a black pickguard.


----------



## budda (Feb 24, 2008)

get yo'self a les paul, boy! lol

a trans black carvin singlecut would fit nicely into that collection hehe.

i need a 5-guitar rack myself


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

budda said:


> get yo'self a les paul, boy! lol
> 
> a trans black carvin singlecut would fit nicely into that collection hehe.
> 
> i need a 5-guitar rack myself



Im not big into the LP thing anymore. I was when i was like 15. I had an ESP Eclipse in trans blue and access to a '89 LP Custom in Cherry Burst for years. Im over it


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2008)

eclipsefap


----------



## Shawn (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan said:


>


That looks slick.  If you had white humbuckers in it, it would be perfect.  Nicely done, Ryan! Nice collection too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

So if this is the same as the other RGXmas, what made you refinish it with the same finish? Was it wearing off? (I asked this yesterday, but it went byebye )


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2008)

Shawn said:


> That looks slick.  If you had white humbuckers in it, it would be perfect.  Nicely done, Ryan! Nice collection too.



Thanks man! I'm not into white pickups especially, but I could see that. I still need to do a truss adjustment, lower the bridge, and intonate. Should be ready to rawk after that. \m/



Metal Ken said:


> So if this is the same as the other RGXmas, what made you refinish it with the same finish? Was it wearing off? (I asked this yesterday, but it went byebye )



I met a guy that could refinish it at his auto body shop for cheap.. Then after I sanded it, i decided i wanted to keep a textured finish. So I went to the Lowe's and snagged something other than black, cause I didnt want the same finish. That old black one held up nicely though. I put 4 coats on this one, so it'll hold till the end of time. ;D


----------



## AVH (Feb 25, 2008)

Christ Ryan, that's badass buddy, nice work!


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see/hear that thing in action.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2008)

thx guys. Im just letting the neck get used to the tension, then im gonna finish the setup. TR adjustment and intonation.. Which reminds me.. i have to pick up one of those Lo Pro Adjust tools.


----------



## drawnQ (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's an M7 clip i tossed together. Chunky as hell <3 I'll have to experiment with highpasses later 

[media]http://www.abominodium.com/mp3/Ryan-M7.mp3[/media]


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 25, 2008)

very nicely done man.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Here's an M7 clip i tossed together. Chunky as hell <3 I'll have to experiment with highpasses later
> 
> [media]http://www.abominodium.com/mp3/Ryan-M7.mp3[/media]



Wow dude. Tight as f00k. 

Makes me almost want Lundrens, despite the current shitty exchange rate... almost.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 25, 2008)

OMFG the cat. HOLY SHITE. 

Oh and the guitar looks good too. Man I was not expecting that. DAMN

Hey, did you use a spray gun or a rattle can?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds awesome Ryan! <3


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2008)

unconventional said:


> OMFG the cat. HOLY SHITE.
> 
> Oh and the guitar looks good too. Man I was not expecting that. DAMN
> 
> Hey, did you use a spray gun or a rattle can?



 I wasnt expecting it either. It's a rattle can with a special tip. ;D


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan- what is that drum program you are using there? Very nice recording.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats EZdrummer with the DFH Expansion.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry to threadjack- but is that an easy program to use?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> sorry to threadjack- but is that an easy program to use?



Go to the ss.oeg workbench and check out my How to Program Drums thread. ;D


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 26, 2008)

as usual your riffs are awesomelydelish.


----------



## g3rmanium (Feb 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Mmm mm mmm





Great work, Ryan!


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks pretty epic. Sounded interesting when you described it back in December, so its pretty fucking awesome seeing the result! 

That Lundgren is technically mine, though.


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude, that looks SERIOUSLY good.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 26, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Looks pretty epic. Sounded interesting when you described it back in December, so its pretty fucking awesome seeing the result!
> 
> That Lundgren is technically mine, though.



 As we learned with the S7, you actually have to have money when you go to buy soemthing.  I forget, have I been procrastinating on this project for so long? fuck hah

Thx, D.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Mar 19, 2008)

That thing is HOT!

edit: Sorry for the up, it had to be said!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 20, 2008)

lol thx dude


----------



## Blexican (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread...

The new RG is loadworthy, my friend. I like.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 20, 2008)

Friggin EPIC!

Now nobody can say  to you!


----------



## Slayer89 (Mar 20, 2008)

The other day I was walking around, and all of a sudden the riffs from that clip you posted popped in my head. I was walking around tapping the drums on whatever was in reach and had the riffs going through my head over and over. Ryan, your music is taking over my subconscious mind, haha. Anyway, since I never replied when the originally came up, awesome guitar and clip.


----------



## Horizon Whore (Mar 20, 2008)

fantastic mate, ive always loved seeing your collection haha.

and the chair shots, nice signature thing ya got going on there!

congrats, fan-fucking-tastic job!


----------



## petereanima (Mar 20, 2008)

really really nice, looks great!


----------



## darren (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice! You must be one of the only ss.org people that does extensive work on their own guitars yet _does not have a Tremol-No!_


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! 



darren said:


> Very nice! You must be one of the only ss.org people that does extensive work on their own guitars yet _does not have a Tremol-No!_



I think the T-No is ingenious, but I love floating trems. I can't justify the $60 as I'd end up using it just for changing strings and oiling fretboards  _Now if one was just mailed to me out of no where..._


----------



## Luan (Mar 22, 2008)

holy shit that guitar will won the contest!


----------



## Vision (Mar 23, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Here's an M7 clip i tossed together. Chunky as hell <3 I'll have to experiment with highpasses later
> 
> [media]http://www.abominodium.com/mp3/Ryan-M7.mp3[/media]



I was listening to that and looking at your avatar, and I went "Fuck! It's his themesong!"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2008)

How come SS always has the awsomest guitars ive never seen, ever.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 1, 2009)

I love how you've done basically the exact opposite refinishing job to what I'm currently doing on my Jackson.

Mine looked like a granite counter top, so I stripped it all down and tung oiled it.

You took a stripped guitar and made it look like a counter top.

Everybody's got their things! 

Taste aside, you did an awesome job and I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

It's not even his anymore. I don't even remember the last time he posted in here.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 1, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Awesome job!!!



Are you talking about the guitar or the colossal bump?


----------



## Aaron (Jun 2, 2009)

It belongs to Ibznorange, it is also for sale, i played this beast last week and loved it and almost bought it, still might.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 2, 2009)

I've just exploded in my pants...

Thank you!




MO-MO-MO-MO-MONSTER BUMP!


----------

